# Linatex



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Does anyone use Linatex for hunting? I just ordered some and I don't have a crony but I was wondering what kind of FPS it might produce.

Njones


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i been shooting marbles with it and i am sure you can take squrrils with it what i like about it you cant kill it it is tough stuff.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah I've been hearing good things about how tough it is. I got some ordered on the way now. What size do you like to cut them. Would I do similar to TBG or is it something I just have to experiment with?

Njones


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

good stuff too use 7/16 steel plenry of smack hitting power...it shoots slow..but hit's hart...yup you can take small game pretty easy

with a head shot..Rabbits or Squirrels....I use it plus use natural Gum Rubber,,,pulling pounds is 12...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the help. I plan to use it for my EDC because it stays in my truck a good bit of the time.

Njones


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Post some pictures once you get it all set up, I have been wondering about it too.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Ok. I'll try and get some banded up this weekend. I got to make one for my cousins kid so I should have it ready first.

Njones


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I got the 5/8 straight cut from simple shot and a sheet of it I cut one band 5/8 straight cut and I nicked it on purpose by the pouch in the middle of the band to see how long it would last the Nick has not spread and till shooting good


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I got the 5/8 straight cut from simple shot and a sheet of it I cut one band 5/8 straight cut and I nicked it on purpose by the pouch in the middle of the band to see how long it would last the Nick has not spread and till shooting good


 man that's pretty impressive. My TBG and latex usually don't last me very long because I shoot a lot so maybe the Linatex will do the trick. Do the 5/8 straight cut band shoot pretty fast?

Njones


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Linatex really shines with HEAVY ammo.

Stones, heavy lead and steel. It is OK with small stuff but its retraction rate is slow but powerful. I have some on a natural and shoot 214-314 gr lead and it shoots them hard ... the best thing can compare it to is 6mm black rubber squares.

I might add Linatex is tough stuff and good for a out in the woods type band set for hunting !

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah not as fast as tbg I don't have a crony but plenty fast to hunt and like will said it like heavy ammo to it's been shooting 5/8 marbles good for me but heavy lead shoots better and rocks are really good at certain distance s


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is a pic of my natural with Linatex. She is holding a sweet 5/8" steel ball (252gr) in her pouch.

You can tell she is ready for your back pocket and a day hike in the hills for sure !









wll


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Yeah not as fast as tbg I don't have a crony but plenty fast to hunt and like will said it like heavy ammo to it's been shooting 5/8 marbles good for me but heavy lead shoots better and rocks are really good at certain distance s


Good to know I just ordered a set of linatex tapers for the Peerless seconds slingshot I ordered today from simple shot. I intend to leave it in the car and the durability is the main reason I ordered the Linatex


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Please post the source you like best for linotex....thanks in advance. BTW the Alliance Sterling bands I got fairly recently are working quite well. They seem to rival TBG, they are thicker however and the same width, about 15mm that I normally cut my TBG straight flats no taper. They are more powerful than TBG in fact. I only use one band of Sterling whereas I use two bands of TBG 15mm flat, straight cut. The Sterling is about 50 percent more force than a single TBG cut the same dimension. So I find that Sterling, although it's a little slower contraction rate, is a pretty good elastic overall. And I don't have to cut dag blamed bands either! I shoot both my TBG and Sterling however for diversity. Eating the same food day in and day out is boring...LOL.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Please post the source you like best for linotex....thanks in advance. BTW the Alliance Sterling bands I got fairly recently are working quite well. They seem to rival TBG, they are thicker however and the same width, about 15mm that I normally cut my TBG straight flats no taper. They are more powerful than TBG in fact. I only use one band of Sterling whereas I use two bands of TBG 15mm flat, straight cut. The Sterling is about 50 percent more force than a single TBG cut the same dimension. So I find that Sterling, although it's a little slower contraction rate, is a pretty good elastic overall. And I don't have to cut dag blamed bands either! I shoot both my TBG and Sterling however for diversity. Eating the same food day in and day out is boring...LOL.

Just got my Linatex at SimpleShot a while back, keep it in the refrigerator, it will probably last a very long time.

Here is a pic of a natural with 107's on it, shoots well but have not shot it a lot. The 107's do have quite a bit of punch with heavier ammo ... in the 130gr+ to 200gr range, I was surprised when I did shoot it a while back. These would be good bands for hunting for sure.









wll


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

wll said:


> Here is a pic of my natural with Linatex. She is holding a sweet 5/8" steel ball (252gr) in her pouch.
> 
> You can tell she is ready for your back pocket and a day hike in the hills for sure !
> 
> ...


i like the looks of that. I need to try and make one myself. I can't wait to try the Linatex. I tried tubes but I just can't really get into them much.

Njones


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is one of mine with it on it


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

We buy our Linatex straight from the manufacturer and pay extra to make certain it is 'tight spec'... meaning the cross section is uniform across the whole sheet. If you source Linatex elsewhere, it is generally quite varied in cross section, making it difficult to get good performance as the thickness may vary across the band. Like others have stated, it shines with heavy ammo.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I knew I should have ordered lead...lol


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Here is one of mine with it on it


Looks like a nice set up for frogging. Weather is not going to effect that sling for sure and those Linatex flats should last a long time .... that could be a good iguana rig also ;- )

wll


----------

